# ~My Newest Haul~



## shell12367 (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is what I got:







Sonic Vibe tinted lipglass
Culture Clash tinted lipglass
Hot Contrast Mineralize e/s
Pink Split Mineralize e/s
Love Connection Mineralize e/s
Gleam
Yogurt
Mulch
Bisque
Soba
Shroom
Quarry
Vanilla
MAC travel bottles
Twink Pink laquer


----------



## xquizite (Jul 19, 2008)

nice! enjoy your haul!!
you got some great e/s!!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 19, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 20, 2008)

Dang girl, another great haul from you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love all of the stuff, enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 20, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 21, 2008)

nice stuff!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 24, 2008)

nice haul, Enjoy!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 26, 2008)

wow! great haul!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 27, 2008)

you got lots of great colors!


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 9, 2008)

that's such an awesome haul! have fun!


----------



## Sario (Aug 10, 2008)

Love your haul, enjoy!


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't remember u posting this...But Great Haul!



Sario said:


> Love your haul, enjoy!


----------



## Aelya (Nov 15, 2010)

Loving it ! You have good taste


----------



## standardseries (Nov 18, 2010)

Very nice haul!


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 18, 2010)

great haul!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, nice haul, lov'n the mineral e/s!! Enjoy!


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 18, 2010)

Lovely haul dawling! Have fun!


----------



## hwangsara (Nov 19, 2010)

Awesome haul! So jealous right now!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 19, 2010)

Well...Enjoy girlie


----------



## Rapunzelle (Dec 7, 2010)

ooh nice choices! Great haul


----------

